
Fair Ransomware Protocol Using Bitcoin - brakmic
http://qiita.com/yyu/items/02cab9a02053bc8d7e28
======
ColanR
Soooo, what is this? How to perform an exchange of digital goods without
involving a trusted 3rd party?

